# bin2iso

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

 Ich wollte eine bin in eine iso konvertieren. 

 1# bin2iso Neue-Welt2.cue Neue-Welt2.iso

 Nov 29 2003, 22:01:03

 bin2iso V1.9b - Converts RAW format (.bin) files to ISO/WAV format

 Bob Doiron, ICQ#280251

 Check for updates at http://users.andara.com/~doiron

 Note: Appending pregap data to end of audio tracks

 Neue-Welt2-01.iso (440 Mb) - sectors 000000:225663 (offset 000000000:530761727)

 Note: PreGap = 150 frames

 bin2iso(fopen): Not a directory

 Creating Neue-Welt2.iso/Neue-Welt2-01.iso (000000,225663) Mode1/2048 : Unable to create Neue-Welt2.iso/Neue-Welt2-01.iso

 Kann jemand aus der Ausgabe herauslesen (vielleicht auch mit ner halben Glaskugel) wo der Fehler liegt?

 Oder geht das nur bei Video oder Musik CD?

 Danke

 MfG

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Du versuchst da das Cue-File zu konvretieren und nicht das .bin ...

----------

## flammenflitzer

2# bin2iso Neue-Welt2.bin Neue-Welt2.iso

Nov 29 2003, 22:01:03

bin2iso V1.9b - Converts RAW format (.bin) files to ISO/WAV format

               Bob Doiron, ICQ#280251

Check for updates at http://users.andara.com/~doiron

Error: Filename not found on first line of cuefile.

Habe mich vorher in verschiedenen Foren belesen . Allgemeine Aussage war : Zuerst aus dem File.bin ein File .cue erzeugen. Dann Das File.cue nutzen zum konvertieren. Hatte vorher nämlich obiges ausprobiert.

----------

## schmutzfinger

platte voll? oder du versucht zu schreiben wo du nicht darfst?

----------

## Instinct82

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allgemeine Aussage war : Zuerst aus dem File.bin ein File .cue erzeugen. Dann Das File.cue nutzen zum konvertieren. Hatte vorher nämlich obiges ausprobiert.

 

Also .bin zum .cue konvertieren geht nicht, die beiden Dateien gehören zusammen. Und zwar steht in dem .cue File in welchem Format das .bin geschrieben ist und z.B. wie lang die einzelnen Tracks sind.

Wenn du etwas umwandeln willst, das du aus einem p2p netzwerk gezogen hast, kann es passieren das das .cue file einen falschen Dateinamen der .bin Datei enthält. Schau einfach mal in die .cue Datei rein ob in der ersten Zeile irgendwo der Dateiname der .bin Datei auftaucht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Error: Filename not found on first line of cuefile.

 

Was sagt uns das?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das sagt uns, das das cue - File einen Fehler hat.

Ich habe nicht versucht das .bin in ein .cue file zu konvertieren. Ich weiß das das nicht geht. Ich wollte aus dem .bin file ein .cue file erzeugen, weil ich dachte, das das in dem heruntergeladenenm Paket enthaltene .cue file vielleicht fehlerhaft ist. Also habe ich mit bin2iso dieses versucht. Aber auch mit dem neuen .cue file habe ich dann kein anderes Ergebnis erhalten. Naja, wenn alle Stränge reißen habe ich immer noch Windows. Wollte aber meine Windows-Installation weiter im Dauerschlaf belassen.

Auf der Platte sind noch c.a. 1,2 GB frei. habe es schon als User und als root probiert. 

Aber m.E. liegt der Fehler doch in der folgenden Zeile beim ersten Versuch:bin2iso(fopen): Not a directory 

War vielleicht die Befehlseingabe Fehlerhaft?

Denn ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das ich zum konvertieren das .cue file brauche ( und natürlich das .bin , welches ja letzlich konvertiert wird. Meines Wissens enthält doch das .cue file die Informationen, die manche Software braucht, um das .bin file zu bearbeiten. Bin allerdings nicht weiter in die Materie eingestiegen.

MfG

----------

## dertobi123

Wie heissen die .bin/.cue Files? Was steht in den ersten Zeilen des .cue File?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit kwrite geöffnet:

FILE Neue-Welt2.bin BINARY

  TRACK 01 MODE1/2352

    INDEX 01 00:00:00

(Bin gerade an der Umstellung von kernel 2.4 auf 2.6

Wenn meine Brennprogramme laufen werde ich mal mit Arson versuchen aus den files eine CD zu brennen, wenn mir nicht vorher noch die Konvertierung durch einen zündenden Hinweis gelingt.)

MfG

----------

## pi

moin,

ich hatte mal so ein ähnliches prob. man kann sich zu einem bin-file ein cue-file generieren lassen (jedenfalls bei mir)

In der Anleitung steht:

```

Wenn Sie nur die BIN-Datei erhalten haben, können Sie durch Eingabe von 

bin2iso <name>.cue <name>.bin -c 

eine neue CUE-Datei erzeugen. Geben Sie anschließend 

bin2iso <name>.cue 

ein. <name> müssen Sie durch den korrekten Dateinamen ersetzen. Die resultierende ISO-Datei legt das Programm Bin2iso im dem Verzeichnis ab, in dem sich auch die BIN-Datei befindet.

```

happy burning

peter

----------

## Private_X

Also wenn man auf die Seite von dem Typen geht der das Tool geschrieben hat. Und liest was er zu dem Tool geschrieben hat ... dann will man es glaub nicht mehr verwenden. Ein Umwandlungstool was zuverlässiger ist ist bchunk. Damit hab ich mal was umgewandelt. Und wenn ich mich recht erinner hat es auch funktioniert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke Freunde. Das waren die zündenden Tipps, die ich brauchte. Hat beides funktioniert.

1# bchunk Neue-Welt2.bin Neue-Welt2.cue Neue-Welt2.iso

2# bin2iso Neue-Welt2.cue

1. war optisch etwas gafälliger, wegen der Fortschrittsanzeige

2. da war meine Befehlseingebe einfach vorher falsch

Leider funktioniert diese Funktion im Brennprogramm Eroaster bei mir nicht.

Gibt es da vielleicht noch einen Tipp.

Die Befehlseingabe deutet darauf hin, daß Eroaster bchunk nutzt. Kann ich das vielleicht irgendwo in dem Brennprogramm neu verlinken? Vielleicht hat das Programm in einem anderen Pfad gesucht. Wo könnte ich denn da mal nachsehen, auf welches Konsolenprogramm Eroaster aufbaut und in welchem Verzeichnis das liegen sollte?

----------

